# Poll: Which fish is your favorite?



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Poll: Which fish is your favorite?


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Angel fish is a big family and basically rather have any species of angel over anything on the list.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

There is nothing more fascinating than an anemone and it's clownfish....

If I ever go SW...that's what I'd have...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Banggai Cardinals.:lol: I have not kept them but I like their looks.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

damsels r on there twice hehe


----------



## pwrca (Mar 6, 2007)

*Neon Velvet Damsel*

I have a Velvet Damsel, who is quite agreesive; I like it but just can't keep it in my display tank; it will eat most of my corals. So he lives in my QT. Nice fish, if you have a fish only tank; not reef friendly in my opinion.


----------

